# Google- IBS: Soluble Fiber May Be Best Treatment - Diet Blog



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Diet Blog<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS: Soluble Fiber May Be Best Treatment**Diet Blog*Patients with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) should be eating a diet rich in soluble fiber, a new study suggests. A small Dutch study of 275 *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

